# Neyo - tonight!



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

Anyone else going to see Neyo tonight?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Who is Neyo??? I heard on the radio it was a ONCE in a LIFETIME event....


----------



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Who is Neyo??? I heard on the radio it was a ONCE in a LIFETIME event....


He's an American RnB singer, check him out on youtube  should be a good night


----------



## brown_guy (May 29, 2011)

i can join you ... tell me the details ...


----------



## tattyscone (May 24, 2011)

brown_guy said:


> i can join you ... tell me the details ...


You'll need a ticket, check TimeOut for all the details


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You can get tickets at the door subject to availability, just confirmed with TimeOut.


----------



## brown_guy (May 29, 2011)

will we go in group? how much the ticket ?where is venue & wht is timeout?can u share the link of timeout?


----------



## Pollywol (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Brown Guy....I hear tattyscone is a really friendly guy.....has he not PM'd you yet?


----------



## Pollywol (Jan 20, 2011)

tattyscone said:


> You'll need a ticket, check TimeOut for all the details


Hey Tattyscone.....you seem like a fun guy.....can I hang out with you tonight as I've got nowt better to do.....Ne'yo Rawkz man! PM me to meet up!!


----------



## brown_guy (May 29, 2011)

i thought he is a girl


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

brown_guy said:


> i thought he is a girl


You're not having any luck are you? I'd avoid going to Bangkok if I were you.

Try JynxGirl!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He likes neyo... I dont think we are compatible.


----------

